# مضخات الخرسانة الجاهزة



## [email protected]™ (6 ديسمبر 2009)

هناك نوعان من مضخات الخرسانة :-
مضخات متحركة و مضخات ثابتة
المضخات المتحركة :-
تتنوع المضخات المتحركة على حسب نوعها و على حسب طول ذراعها و على حسب طريقة فرد ذراعها

أشهر أنواع المضخات : مضخات البوتز ماستر PUTZMEISTER و الشيفنج Schwing والسيفا Cifa 
و يختلف طول ذراع المضخات عن بعضها فمنها ما يبلغ طول ذراعها17 , 20 , 24 , 30 , 32 , 35 , 36 , 42 , 45 , 46 , 50 , 52 ,60 , 62 متر طولي.
و تتفاوت الأطوال بسبب نهايات الأذرعة حيث أن نه في نهايه الذراع يتم تركيب خرطوم ذو نهايتين و يتفاوت طول الخرطوم من 4 إلى 6 متر طولي.
و تختلف أيضا طريقة فرد أذرعة المضخات حيث أن على إختلاف أطوال الأذرعة يختلف عدد الأذرعة في كل مضخة فمثلا مضخة طول ذراعها 36 م تتكون 4 أذرعة و مضخة طول ذراعها 52 م تتكون من 5 أذرعه
فتختلف طريقة فرد الأذرعة فهناك أذرعة يتم فردها من الخارج إلى الداخل:





وهناك نوع يسمى الزيج زاج :




بعض صور المضخات بمختلف أطوالها : 

















بالنسبة للمضخات الثابتة :
فتختلف أنواعها بحسب قدرتها على ضخ الخرسانة في تستخدم في صب الخرسانات في الأباكن البعيدة سواء بعيدة علوا أو طويله مدى, كالإرتفاعات في الأبراج السكنية:




أو البعيدة مثل آبار البترول البحرية:






أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت بما فية الكفاية و أي سؤال أنا تحت الأمر 
لا تنسونا من الدعاء
​


----------



## إسلام علي (6 ديسمبر 2009)

> *لا تنسونا من الدعاء*


جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
موضوع جميييييل جداً ,,, أنا كنت في مناقشة اليوم مع تاجر مواد بناء كبير جداً عندنا في طنطا اسمه " أبو سبتة " وجت سيرة الخرسانة الجاهزة ,,, بصراحة إنجاز ما بعده إنجاز , بس للأسف سوق البناء في طنطا لا يسمح بوجود خلاطة تكسب مكسب مربح , رغم إني شايف العكس ! بس الناس بتقول كدا ,,, 

مشكور أخي محمد , ولو تتابع الموضوع بإفادات متجددة نكون شاكرين ,,,


----------



## [email protected]™ (6 ديسمبر 2009)

إسلام علي قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء
> موضوع جميييييل جداً ,,, أنا كنت في مناقشة اليوم مع تاجر مواد بناء كبير جداً عندنا في طنطا اسمه " أبو سبتة " وجت سيرة الخرسانة الجاهزة ,,, بصراحة إنجاز ما بعده إنجاز , بس للأسف سوق البناء في طنطا لا يسمح بوجود خلاطة تكسب مكسب مربح , رغم إني شايف العكس ! بس الناس بتقول كدا ,,,
> 
> مشكور أخي محمد , ولو تتابع الموضوع بإفادات متجددة نكون شاكرين ,,,


أنا أسمع عن أبو سبته ده باين علية كويس
شوف يا هندسة مش علشان أنا عندي مصنع خرسانه جاهزة و بس لأ أنا فعلا شايف إن الخرسانة الجاهزة أوفر من النحلة بكتيييييير ها توفر أيدي عاملة و ها توفر هالك مون ( سن و رمل و أسمنت ) و ها توفر وقت كل ده مش كفاية ؟؟؟؟
و عموما إحنا هنا في برج العرب الجديدة بقى فيه 3 محطات مركزية لبيع الخرسانة الجاهزة و كلنا شغالين و الحمد لله 
و على فكرة إن شاء الله ها يتم إفتتاح فرع لينا في الكيلو 59 طريق مصر إسكندرية إبقى شرفنا هناك يا هندسة 
و إن شاء الله أنا في شوية حاجات ها ضيفها للموضوع قريبا إن شاء الله 
جزاك الله خير 
​


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (6 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وأرجو منكم بيان إنتاجية هذه المضخات إذا أمكن مثلا حجم الضخ اليومي .


----------



## [email protected]™ (6 ديسمبر 2009)

علي محمد يوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وأرجو منكم بيان إنتاجية هذه المضخات إذا أمكن مثلا حجم الضخ اليومي .


جزاك الله خير أخ علي 
بالنسبة للمضخات أخ علي لا يتم تقييمها بكمية الضخ اليومي بعنى أن أي مضخة يمكنها أن تصب أي كمية خرسانة و لكن الفرق في سرعة الضخ و طول مدى الصب فمثلا صبه خرسانة كميتها 1000 م3 يمكن لأي مضخة صبها و لكن هناك مضخات تصبها في 6 ساعات و هناك مضخات تصبها في 8 ساعات و هناك مضخات تصبها في 24 ساعة و هكذا و أيضا هناك مضخات يمكنها الصب على إرتفاع 20 متر على الرغم من أنها تصب على بعد 35 متر و لكن الـ 20 متر تكون رأسية و الـ 35 متر تكون أفقية و تعتمد هذه الخاصية على طرمبة ضخ الخرسانة في المضخة 
أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت المعلومة
​


----------



## إسلام علي (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يوفقكم في المصنع الجديد إن شاء الله ,,, بس مش كنتم تعملوه بدري شوية عشان نتعامل معاكم :]
وصحيح هو أصغر طلبية ممكن المصنع يقبلها كام م مكعب ؟ وهل المضخة تنفع تدخل في شوارع ضيقة يعني 6 م و 8 م وتصب ولا لازم موقع واسع ؟


----------



## [email protected]™ (6 ديسمبر 2009)

إسلام علي قال:


> ربنا يوفقكم في المصنع الجديد إن شاء الله ,,, بس مش كنتم تعملوه بدري شوية عشان نتعامل معاكم :]
> وصحيح هو أصغر طلبية ممكن المصنع يقبلها كام م مكعب ؟ وهل المضخة تنفع تدخل في شوارع ضيقة يعني 6 م و 8 م وتصب ولا لازم موقع واسع ؟


بيني و بينك في الأيام اللي ما فيهاش شغل أنا ممكن أطلع عربية بـ متر مكعب واحد هههههههه
بس عموما لو الصبة بالعربية بس يعني بدون مضخة ممكن أقل حاجة خمسة متر مكعب في نطاق 10 كيلو مربع من المصنع بس لو أبعد من كدة أقل حاجة 50 م3 و لو الصبة بالمضخة أقل حاجة 50 م3 فما فوق

المضخة علشان تفرد ركايزها محتاجة أقل حاجة 8 م و العربيات ممكن تدخل في شارع أقل عرض ليه 3م 
قيس على كده 

يا رب أكون جاوبتك


----------



## baseoo (6 ديسمبر 2009)

والله موضوع جميل ياريت الي عنده معلومات اكتر عن تكلفة م3 من الخرسانه الجاهزه لاني اعتقد ان التكلفه هي العائق عن انتشار استخدامها في الاقاليم وانا اعتقد انها مجديه اقتصاديا في المشاريع الكبيره يعني في مشاريع الابراج السكنيه بتكون مكلفة حتى لو اخذنا في الاعتبار انها بتوفر عماله والهالك في المواد في الطرق العاديه


----------



## [email protected]™ (6 ديسمبر 2009)

baseoo قال:


> والله موضوع جميل ياريت الي عنده معلومات اكتر عن تكلفة م3 من الخرسانه الجاهزه لاني اعتقد ان التكلفه هي العائق عن انتشار استخدامها في الاقاليم وانا اعتقد انها مجديه اقتصاديا في المشاريع الكبيره يعني في مشاريع الابراج السكنيه بتكون مكلفة حتى لو اخذنا في الاعتبار انها بتوفر عماله والهالك في المواد في الطرق العاديه


جزاك الله خير أخ باسيوو و أهلا بيك في الملتقى
متر المكعب من الخرسانة الجاهزة يتراوح سعرة في مناطق جمهورية مصر العربية يعني بيفرق من إسكنرية للقاهرة حوالي 25 إلى 30 جنيه في المتر زيادة و هكذا كل ما تبعد المحافظة عن أماكن محاجر الرمل و كسارات السن أو محاجر الزلط كل ما التكلفة تزيد و ممكن تراجع الموضوع ده يفيدك أكثر :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154843.html


----------



## mohammedshaban (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووور


----------



## [email protected]™ (6 ديسمبر 2009)

mohammedshaban قال:


> مشكووور


شرفت يا باشمهندس محمد


----------



## laive (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك بشمهندس على هذه المعلومات الجيدة ..

اضافة الى الوقت والجهد الذي توفره مضخات الخرسانة هناك شئ مهم جدا ان الخرسانة تكون قياسية بالوزن 
والكمية للمواد المستخدمة كالاسمنت والرمل والركام .والخلط يكون متجانس بشكل كبير جدا بالمكسر (بكسر الميم طبعا)سيارة الخلط للخرسانة .
وعدم وجود فاقد كبير بالخرسانة الموردة للموقع .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم​ 

اشكر للمهندس ماهر على طرح هذه الموضوع ، ولمزيد من الاستفادة بخصوص صب الخرسانة بالمضخات الهيدروليكيه اقدم مزيدا من التفصيل والانواع.

Truck mounted concrete pumps الصب من خلال مضخات محموله على سيارة ومن خلال ابنوب ( باطوال مختلف يصل الى 62 متر )متحرك في المستوى الافقي والعمود يتم نقل الخرسانة للموقع المطلوب​






 




Truck mounted concrete pump M 70-5
ولمزيد من التفصيل للمواصفات هذه المضخة 200m3/hr
http://www.putzmeister.de/pm_online/data/BP_4071_GB.pdf​

Stationary concrete pumps محطة ضخ ثابته ومن خلال الانابيت يتم تمديدها من خلال الشافت او بجوار اجدار الخارجي يتم تركب الانابيب وفي النهاية يركب عمود حامل للانابيب المتحركة باطوال مختلفة( حتى 36 متر ) حتى موقع الصب ويستخدم هذا النظام في صب الانفاق Tnnels & Twer Buildings وقد وصل اقصى ارتفاع بهذه الطريقة في برج دبي وكذلك يستخدم



وقدرتها 70m3/hr ولمزيد من التفصيل 
http://www.putzmeister.de/pm_online/data/BP_3630_gb.pdf
http://www.putzmeister.de/pm_online/data/BP_2632_GB.pdf

Putzmeister stationary placing booms and mechanical distributors​ 


 


 






سيارة الخلط مع المضخة Truck mixer concrete pumps






Mobile belt conveyor او ما يسمى Telebelt (telescopic belt conveyor




​


----------



## [email protected]™ (6 ديسمبر 2009)

laive قال:


> شكرا لك بشمهندس على هذه المعلومات الجيدة ..
> 
> اضافة الى الوقت والجهد الذي توفره مضخات الخرسانة هناك شئ مهم جدا ان الخرسانة تكون قياسية بالوزن
> والكمية للمواد المستخدمة كالاسمنت والرمل والركام .والخلط يكون متجانس بشكل كبير جدا بالمكسر (بكسر الميم طبعا)سيارة الخلط للخرسانة .
> وعدم وجود فاقد كبير بالخرسانة الموردة للموقع .


جزاك الله خير و بارك الله فيك على الإضافة


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (7 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وبعد : من مشاركة الأخ رزق حجاوي جزاه الله خيرا نجد أن إنتاجية المضخة من النوع
Truck mounted concrete pump M 70-5 هي 200m3/hr
وإنتاجية المضخة Stationary concrete pumps هي 70m3/hr 
والغرض من معرفة الإنتاجية للمضخات هو تقدير المدة الزمنية اللازمة لصب حجم محدد من الخرسانة تبعا لحدود إنتاجية المضخة أو المضخات المستعملة في الصب .


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين علي معلوماتكم القيمه
هنا في الكويت تقريبا كل الخرسانه خرسانه جاهزه واقل كميه تطلع معاها مضخه بدون ايجار اضافي 25متر مكعب


----------



## [email protected]™ (7 ديسمبر 2009)

علي محمد يوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وبعد : من مشاركة الأخ رزق حجاوي جزاه الله خيرا نجد أن إنتاجية المضخة من النوع
> truck mounted concrete pump m 70-5 هي 200m3/hr
> وإنتاجية المضخة stationary concrete pumps هي 70m3/hr
> والغرض من معرفة الإنتاجية للمضخات هو تقدير المدة الزمنية اللازمة لصب حجم محدد من الخرسانة تبعا لحدود إنتاجية المضخة أو المضخات المستعملة في الصب .


جزاك الله خير و بارك الله فيك


----------



## [email protected]™ (7 ديسمبر 2009)

عزام عبدالناصر قال:


> مشكورين علي معلوماتكم القيمه
> هنا في الكويت تقريبا كل الخرسانه خرسانه جاهزه واقل كميه تطلع معاها مضخه بدون ايجار اضافي 25متر مكعب



هذا يعتمد على كثرة شغل الخرسانة و طبعا إن كل الخرسانة عندكم هي خرسانة جاهزة 
جزاك الله خير و بارك الله فيك


----------



## em farah (7 ديسمبر 2009)

الموضوع جميل جدا، وخاصة في دول الخليج تستخدم مثل هذه المضخات في بناء الابراج العالية خاصة في دبي


----------



## [email protected]™ (7 ديسمبر 2009)

em farah قال:


> الموضوع جميل جدا، وخاصة في دول الخليج تستخدم مثل هذه المضخات في بناء الابراج العالية خاصة في دبي


بارك الله فيك و حياك الله


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (7 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا .. موضوع حلو


----------



## [email protected]™ (7 ديسمبر 2009)

م.علي الهيتي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا .. موضوع حلو


جزانا الله و إياك و حياك الله


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (7 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير 
عايز اعرف اقل مساحه ممكنه لمصنع خرسانه جاهزه صغير فى مطروح


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (7 ديسمبر 2009)

و التكفه المبدئيه


----------



## [email protected]™ (7 ديسمبر 2009)

طارق طه القبانى قال:


> جزاك الله خير
> عايز اعرف اقل مساحه ممكنه لمصنع خرسانه جاهزه صغير فى مطروح


جزانا الله وإياك أخي
بالنسبة للمساحة 
أقل مساحة ممكن تضع بها محطة خلط و يكون بها مشون للمون ( رمل و سن ) و جراج للسيارات و المضخات و مغسلة للسن و مغسلة للسيارات ....... تقريبا 10,000 م2


----------



## [email protected]™ (7 ديسمبر 2009)

طارق طه القبانى;1392458 قال:


> و التكلفه المبدئيه


التكلفة المبدئية .............. 
20,000,000 جنية مصري


----------



## zizolove_dodo2000 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## [email protected]™ (8 ديسمبر 2009)

zizolove_dodo2000 قال:


> *جزاك الله خير الجزاء*


جزانا الله و إياك 
حياك الله
​


----------



## مهندس / محمد خليل (18 يناير 2010)

هندسنا الكريم .. انا مقيم فى برج العرب الجديدة ومحتاج صب حوالى 40 متر مكعب خرسانة دور يعنى ممكن اعرف سعر المتر كام انا فى المنطقة السكنية الآولى بجوار النادى والمستشفى
وربنا يوسع عليكم وترحمونا من الناس الى شغليين بالبركة


----------



## salim salim (18 يناير 2010)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## علاءالدين محمد (18 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووورين اخواني 
بس ممكن نحصل pdf لكل هاي المعلومات المفيدة و تكون النا مرجع مهم 
شكرا مقدما


----------



## [email protected]™ (19 يناير 2010)

مهندس / محمد خليل قال:


> هندسنا الكريم .. انا مقيم فى برج العرب الجديدة ومحتاج صب حوالى 40 متر مكعب خرسانة دور يعنى ممكن اعرف سعر المتر كام انا فى المنطقة السكنية الآولى بجوار النادى والمستشفى
> وربنا يوسع عليكم وترحمونا من الناس الى شغليين بالبركة


الرد على الخاص


----------



## [email protected]™ (19 يناير 2010)

salim salim قال:


> مشكور و بارك الله فيك


جزاك الله و بارك الله فيك


----------



## [email protected]™ (19 يناير 2010)

علاءالدين محمد قال:


> مشكووووووووورين اخواني
> بس ممكن نحصل pdf لكل هاي المعلومات المفيدة و تكون النا مرجع مهم
> شكرا مقدما


جزاك الله خير 
و جاري عمل ملف الأدوب ريدر


----------



## فله2 (19 يناير 2010)

سلام من الله عليك

موضوع فى غاية الروعة
شكرا


----------



## [email protected]™ (19 يناير 2010)

فله2 قال:


> سلام من الله عليك
> 
> موضوع فى غاية الروعة
> شكرا


وعليكي سلام من الله 
جزاك الله خير نورتي الموضوع
​


----------



## Eng-A.y (19 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على كميه المعلومات القيمه اللي كتيير منا فعلا محتاجها...بس اللي مستغربله انه على الرغم من ان معظم الدول بدات تتجه للخرسانه الجاهزه الا هنا عندنا لسسه متمسكين باليدوي وكل اللي بيتكلم بيتكلم في نسبه ربح و فلوس لكن مفيش حد بيتكلم في وقت و انجاز بتوفره الخرسانه الجاهزه عن اليدوي و لو الواحد فكر بتمعن شويه هنلاقي ان في مجال المقاولات عموما عامل الوقت لا يقدر بتمن


----------



## مش لاقي (19 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## محمودشمس (19 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## [email protected]™ (20 يناير 2010)

eng-a.y قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير على كميه المعلومات القيمه اللي كتيير منا فعلا محتاجها...بس اللي مستغربله انه على الرغم من ان معظم الدول بدات تتجه للخرسانه الجاهزه الا هنا عندنا لسسه متمسكين باليدوي وكل اللي بيتكلم بيتكلم في نسبه ربح و فلوس لكن مفيش حد بيتكلم في وقت و انجاز بتوفره الخرسانه الجاهزه عن اليدوي و لو الواحد فكر بتمعن شويه هنلاقي ان في مجال المقاولات عموما عامل الوقت لا يقدر بتمن


*جزاك الله خير أخي و فعلا زي ما بتقول إن المقاولين غالبا ما بيبصوا على الربح و التوفير على الرغم من إن الربح قليل و ما حدش بيبص على عامل الوقت 
الله المستعان
*​


----------



## [email protected]™ (20 يناير 2010)

مش لاقي قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير .



*جزانا الله و إياك أخي*​


محمودشمس قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا



*شكرا و بارك الله فيك أخ محمود*
​


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (20 يناير 2010)

اخي الكريم mamq شكرا كتير علي المعلومات الجميلة دي بس عندي طلب أستفسار عن سعر هذه المضخات وكمان عايز أعرف تكلفة انشاء محطة خرسانة جاهزه وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرالجزاء


----------



## [email protected]™ (20 يناير 2010)

MOHAA_2020 قال:


> اخي الكريم mamq شكرا كتير علي المعلومات الجميلة دي بس عندي طلب أستفسار عن سعر هذه المضخات وكمان عايز أعرف تكلفة انشاء محطة خرسانة جاهزه وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرالجزاء


العفو أخي و جزاك الله خير
بالنسبة لأسعار المضخات فهو متغير على حسب طول ذراع المضخة و على حسب نوع التصنيع 
و تتراوح الأسعار ما بين 80000 يورو إلى 100000 يورو
و بالنسبة لمصنع خرسانه جاهزة تتراوح تكلفته من 10 إلى 15 مليون جنيه مصري أي تقريبا 2 مليون دولار
http://autoline-arabic.com/s/special-machinery-concrete-pump--c7tk2233.html
وهذا رابط يفيدك في معرفة أسعار المضخات أكثر


----------



## عمرو دردير (2 فبراير 2010)

ممكن المساعدة في كتالوجات الصيانة والتشغيل Putzmeister موديل BRF 52/ 15H
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبد الوارث (2 فبراير 2010)

هل لديكم فكرة عن مضخات البيتون المستخدمة في بناء برج دبي


----------



## [email protected]™ (2 فبراير 2010)

عمرو دردير قال:


> ممكن المساعدة في كتالوجات الصيانة والتشغيل putzmeister موديل brf 52/ 15h
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
حقيقه لا أستطيع مساعدتك في هذا الخصوص 
و لكن سوف أبحث لك عن أي معلومه تخص هذه المضخة


----------



## [email protected]™ (2 فبراير 2010)

عبد الوارث قال:


> هل لديكم فكرة عن مضخات البيتون المستخدمة في بناء برج دبي


*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
حقيقة أنا لم أسمع بهذه المضخات من قبل 
هل لديك أنت أي معلومه عنها
*​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 فبراير 2010)

MaMq قال:


> *السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته*
> 
> *حقيقة أنا لم أسمع بهذه المضخات من قبل *
> *هل لديك أنت أي معلومه عنها*​


​ السلام عليكم
لقد تمت الاجابة على هذا السؤال في مشاركة سابقة حيث يتم استخدام محطة ضخ ثابتة Stationary concrete pumps 
ولمزيد من التفصيل اقرا المشاركة التالية
ولمزيد من الاستفادة بخصوص صب الخرسانة بالمضخات الهيدروليكيه اقدم مزيدا من التفصيل والانواع. 

Truck mounted concrete pumps الصب من خلال مضخات محموله على سيارة ومن خلال ابنوب ( باطوال مختلف يصل الى 62 متر )متحرك في المستوى الافقي والعمود يتم نقل الخرسانة للموقع المطلوب​














Truck mounted concrete pump M 70-5
ولمزيد من التفصيل للمواصفات هذه المضخة 200m3/hr
http://www.putzmeister.de/pm_online/data/BP_4071_GB.pdf​
Stationary concrete pumps محطة ضخ ثابته ومن خلال الانابيت يتم تمديدها من خلال الشافت او بجوار اجدار الخارجي يتم تركب الانابيب وفي النهاية يركب عمود حامل للانابيب المتحركة باطوال مختلفة( حتى 36 متر ) حتى موقع الصب ويستخدم هذا النظام في صب الانفاق Tnnels & Twer Buildings وقد وصل اقصى ارتفاع بهذه الطريقة في برج دبي وكذلك يستخدم



وقدرتها 70m3/hr ولمزيد من التفصيل 
http://www.putzmeister.de/pm_online/data/BP_3630_gb.pdf
http://www.putzmeister.de/pm_online/data/BP_2632_GB.pdf


Putzmeister stationary placing booms and mechanical distributors​













الرأس المتحرك للمضخة يتم تركيبة على حامل معدني في أعلى البرج 

سيارة الخلط مع المضخة Truck mixer concrete pumps





Mobile belt conveyor او ما يسمى Telebelt (telescopic belt conveyor




​


----------



## [email protected]™ (4 فبراير 2010)

إضافة رائعة جزاك الله خير أخ رزق


----------



## Medoo2007 (4 فبراير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الموضوع المفيد جدا جدا... بارك الله فيك​


----------



## [email protected]™ (4 فبراير 2010)

medoo2007 قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الموضوع المفيد جدا جدا... بارك الله فيك​


جزاك الله خير أخ ميدو و بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد قدورة (18 فبراير 2010)

موضوع غاية الروعة. شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اسلام جابر عباس (18 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *
*شكرا يا با شا مهندس علي الموضوع *
*انا من قنا لسه شاب ولسه با دي حياتي وصادفني موضوع الخرسانه الجاهزة *
*ده بس عرفت انه فيه منه نوعين اتومتيك وهيدروليك بمنول يا ريت لو تعمل المشروع ده في قنا *
*بس اوع تنساني شكرا*
*السلام عليكم *​


----------



## [email protected]™ (20 فبراير 2010)

خالد قدورة قال:


> موضوع غاية الروعة. شكرا جزيلا


جزاك الله خير أخي الفاضل و بارك الله فيك


----------



## [email protected]™ (20 فبراير 2010)

اسلام جابر عباس قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *
> *شكرا يا با شا مهندس علي الموضوع *
> *انا من قنا لسه شاب ولسه با دي حياتي وصادفني موضوع الخرسانه الجاهزة *
> *ده بس عرفت انه فيه منه نوعين اتومتيك وهيدروليك بمنول يا ريت لو تعمل المشروع ده في قنا *
> ...


و عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خير أخ إسلام 
و إن شاء الله نحن مخططين لنقل بعض النشاط لصعيد مصر و لن أنساك أخي الحبيب


----------



## ابو المناع (30 مارس 2010)

مع تحياتى
المهندس \ ابو المناع​


----------



## [email protected]™ (31 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير و بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (4 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## [email protected]™ (4 أبريل 2010)

ثلج الجحيم قال:


> جزاكم الله خير


جزانا الله و إياكم و بارك الله فيك


----------



## جلال الله (4 أبريل 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## [email protected]™ (6 أبريل 2010)

جلال الله قال:


> thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


جزاك الله خير و بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 أبريل 2010)

موضوع رائع جداً اخي الفاضل ...... جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## [email protected]™ (20 أبريل 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> موضوع رائع جداً اخي الفاضل ...... جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك


جزانا الله و إياكم أخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mostafa.m.gamal (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*ريلاينس للخرسانه الجاهزه*

xxxxxx

مشاركة مخالفة

الرجاء عدم التكرار
إدارة الملتقى


----------



## eldaly (9 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمه اخوكم منتصر الدالى مدير محطة خرسانه جاهزه سابقا ومورد خرسانة جاهزة حاليا كوكيل لمعظم شركات الخرسانه الحاليه 01117691082


----------



## hamdy sleem (27 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراااا انشاء الله


----------



## مهندس_احمد_على (27 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا موضوع مهم


----------

